# rocky and stella mating



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

hi everybody havent posted for a while,,, but i have to share this with all of you... stella and rocky mated three weeks ago for the first time i think  anyway right after that i put their nest box back in... so now they have mated quite a few times after that actually everyday to be exact.... now for the past few weeks rocky has been prepaing the nest box and stella went to inspect a few times but just in and out but since yesterday she goes in for long periods of time..

do you guys think i am going to get eggs soon... i hope so i am so excited but yet so nervous at the same time,, i've been waiting so long for this now i don't know what to do i sit and watch them the whole day cause i can't wait 

will keep you all posted


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats  Sounds like eggs will be on the way


----------



## TielLuvr (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi.I'm fairly new here,and no expert by any means.I joined to get advice for my tiels.I just thought i'd give you the insight I have already gone through.My tiels mated 6 days ago,and I just got my first egg today.I read that they lay 7-10 days after mating.Imay have missed the first mating,but mine are right on track,.You mentioned you seen them mate 3 weeks ago.I could only assume you would have had eggs by now.I may be wrong like I said I'm no expert.I wish you best of luck,and please keep us updated if you do get any eggs.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

hi thanks,,, i am also a bit worried about that but just hoping for the best she is in the cage now most of the time or just sitting there half way in and half way out and i am just sittng here watching her and being patient


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Mating doesn't always mean eggs, even if you do have the nestbox up. I had my pair set up last summer and they were mating but I got no eggs. Goodluck though, I'm no expert either, this is just from my experience.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I read that they lay 7-10 days after mating.


It really depends on how hormonal they are. Buster and Shodu mated for six months with no results, but once springtime rolled around it was egg-laying time. It took me by surprise, because by this time I had assumed that Shodu was one of those hens who won't lay eggs without a nestbox. I didn't own a nestbox and had to run out and buy one.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

wel wel wel ,,, what do you know this morning there was 1 and now there are 2 eggs they must have hid the 1st 1 but i am excited and nervous i dont know what to do but they are the perfect parents so far going on with their duties


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

*eggs at last*

hi every1 yesterdy morning when i cleaned the cage ther was 1 egg later the evening there was 2 lol maybe they hid the 1 from me but they couldnt wait to start their duties they so cute i am so proud of them
i am so excited and nervous at the same time will keep u posted


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs.

Can I please ask you keep to one thread otherwise it crowds up this section of the forum if you keep making different threads each time. I've merged your new thread with your previous one.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks and sorry about the 2 threads was just so excited


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

hi every1 there are now 3 eggs expecting the 4th today


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

just candled the eggs 2 out of 4 eggs are fertile so far


----------



## TielLuvr (Apr 9, 2010)

well congrats and glad everythings going well!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> just candled the eggs 2 out of 4 eggs are fertile so far


There might be more fertile than that. We can see signs of development when the eggs are about 5 days old, and some of those eggs aren't that old yet.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

yes its still to early for the others will check again by sunday or monday


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup it could happen. everyone is right though, it may not happen. but theres a good chance. sometimes it could be within a few days or weeks. 
My pair are also starting a nest  their nest went up about a week ago

Good luck on the eggies!


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks everybody


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

hi all, candled all the eggs again all fertile and all looking good mom and dad are doing good and healthy now we just waiting on the big day only 4 eggs and i am happy bout that


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

just candled the eggs cause there is only 2 or 3 days left but and got worried cause stella and rocky started mating again and wasnt sitting as regularly as they used to and the eggs dont look as if they going to hatch soon as if there is no life inside but i am going to leave it in the nestbox and i found a little poo inside the box just at the entrance ,,, i am very dissapointed but shame man they are as inexperienced as i am so we will c what happens ,,still sad though


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

As the hatch day approaches, the chicks inside the eggs require periods of cool down and the parents can leave the nest for longer periods of time. I have heard that this stimulates them to begin to move toward the air cell and get into position for hatching. They will also stop turning the eggs once they are a few days from their hatch date. They also may be preparing to double clutch if the hatch date has been exceeded. Just leave the eggs be and let them do their own thing. If they don't hatch like a week after they are due, then you can throw them out. As for the poo at the entrance, maybe they just couldn't hold it until they got out of the box. Just clean it up the best you can and let mom and dad take care of the rest. They know more about this sort of thing than we do. I hope you get some babies soon!


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks a lot thats very encouraging and i hope that i have babies soon 2


----------

